# Isle of Wight advice



## kaspian (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi all, we are thinking of a couple of weeks touring the 'Sarf' coast and were wondering if anyone has been to the Isle of Wight? Does anyone have any recommendations for good sites to stay on the island or places to visit? PS travelling with a 12 and 15 year old who are at 'THAT' age!
I see that Red Funnel are doing sail and camp offers - has anyone any previous experience and what did you think? Many thanks in anticipation....


----------



## henede (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi
went to Isle of Wight about 4 yers ago.

Didn't use Red Funnel offer but met quite a number who did and they saved a lot of money by doing so. 

Went to Blackgang Chine - the theme park, Osbourne House - very interesting, even for our kids who are younger and Butterfly World etc.

Hard to know for 15yr old but we found plenty to do and see and found the whole island very welcoming and relaxed.

Have a good time


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We have been on the "Sail/camp",offer a couple of years back,one of the mates i went with still goes,it was a very nice site,sorry cannot remember which one. The Island has something for everyone,its not to far around it,to see the sights,the chair lift at "Black gang chine?"(couild be wrongOOps),where you get the different coloured sand is a must.
Watch out if there is a Yachting race,because they KNOW!!! when the wind is going to blow,LOL. As said before,mates like it,the wife likes it,(The Island that is!!)..............Is it ME?,am i out of step?
Go and have a good time,you get your knees brown,and you duty free's on the ferry,what more do you want,take a bar of soap with you,then if the ferry sinks,you can wash yourselves ashore.....
Gearjammer


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Just a thought,we lived near there,in the New Forest,if anybody is in that area,Lepe Beach, there is a picnic/parking area,on top of the bank by the beach,for a modest sum,you can park there,it is a super flat area and if you walk eastwards,(Keep the sea on your right),you come to an area where they constructed Mulberry harbours for the invasion,lots of history in this area.Go on,force yourselves,some? of you are worth it...LOL.
Gearjammer.
PS. There is a cafe on the bottom car park by the beach side,but if i remember,there are low barriers. Mines a "Lepe Longboat",if they still do them.


----------



## linbob (Jun 20, 2009)

We went to the Isle of Wight last year with the Red Funnel offer and had a wonderful time. The adventure starts, of course, with the one hour or so on the ferry which is great fun for all ages.
We stayed at The Orchards, a true 5 star site.Never been on such a luxurious camp site, from the wash rooms through to the indoor pool. You will love it!!
Depending on your tastes you may like to go on the Steam railway or maybe a trip to the garlic farm or even a visit to the Roman ruins as well as all the other things previously mentioned, not forgetting of course. the wonderful sandy beaches.
The Red Funnel deal really is great value and shouldnt be missed,The best value 5 days you could imagine. Go for it!
Bob


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.kaspian
Sorry to be on here again,but i cannot PM kaspian. What i did not make clear in the excitement was..... "Lepe Beach",is on the MAINLAND,overlooking the "Isle of Widget",Silly me. Its still worth a look,wherever it is. BFN.
Gearjammer Sponsoring Stella tonight.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Just returned from 4 nights on the Isle of Wight, having used some Tesco vouchers to book with WightLink.

Travelled there and back on the 'Night Flyer' service, which begins at 8.30 pm and offers reduced rates. In the event on both legs we were allowed to board earlier crossings than we'd booked.

Going out travelled Portsmouth - Fishbourne - 40 minutes. Wondered where we'd stay for the first night, arriving late. After some advance research discovered a nice informal site within one mile of Fishbourne - Kite Hill Farm - http://kitehillfarm.co.uk/

No need to book in advance and no pre-allocated pitches (unless a hook-up is required). Just turn up and park where you like and a lady comes round in the morning to collect the money - £6 per adult and I think half price for children. Given the excellent toilets, showers and laundry etc - didn't think it was too bad for August. And we particularly like the informality of 'pick your own spot'. It was a huge field with plenty of space.

The following two nights we stayed at Camping and Caravanning Club Holiday Sites (members only).

The first at Bembridge was huge, just short of 100 units - but again plenty of room and informality. Loads of families with children of all ages. Super views and only 250 yards from a sandy beach with no roads to cross. Cost £8 per UNIT.

The second CCC Holiday Site was at Hale Common, about 4 miles inland from Sandown. Smaller site, with about 20 units - but still plenty of room. Again, nice rural views and only £7.80 per UNIT per night.

We really enjoyed the friendly relaxed atmosphere on both the CCC meets.

On the final night we stayed in a large field adjacent to the sea at Grange Chine, Brighstone (part of Brighstone Holiday Centre http://www.brighstone-holidays.co.uk/ ) on the south-west coast. Although we had a superb quiet and spacious spot, just above the beach, we paid a waking £18 for the night (for 2). There was an indoor pool, but we didn't use it. The sea view was however, lovely.

Came back Yarmouth to Lymington (picturesque Pay and Display car park across the road from the Yarmouth terminal - free after 6 pm).


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

If your motorhome is under 6 metres (or just over in our experience!) you can travel on a Dream Ticket with Wightlink for £18 each way, + £2 per extra adult. You do have to travel at unearthly hours though!
The island is beautiful... we have lovely beaches, great countryside and lots to do. There are some nice CLs and CSs, several sites and even a BritStop or two! Also one Home Stay listed on here.

Come on over!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We did 5 nights here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10412

just before Easter this year with a Red Funnel package ( return ferry plus 5 nights camping) from Southampton. We thought this was a good deal.

The site has excellent views over the Solent, is a few minutes walk into East Cowes and slightly longer- via the chain ferry- to West Cowes. There are regular buses from East Cowes to many parts of the island. Osborne House is about 20 minutes walk away. Your children would probably enjoy Carisbrooke Castle which is a bus ride away. We did not take the van out at all using buses and walking.

G


----------

